# Leading problems



## Kayea (28 December 2018)

Hi, 
Sorry for the long post.
Iâ€™m looking for some advice please. I lost my 29year old boy last December. He had been retired for 8 years so I have not ridden much in that time (rode one of my daughters horses occasionally.) I have recently plucked up the courage to purchase a new horse, I would describe myself as slightly nervous due to the amount of time off riding. 
I bought a 14 yr old, 16hh former riding school horse 2 weeks ago, I tried him twice at the equestrian yard, and have had two lessons on him since getting him home which were great. 
On the day we brought him home, I led him to a paddock next to our other horses and he ploughed into the field pulling the lead-rein out of my hand. I was not expecting it so it took me by surprise but I put it down to the other horses trotting up and down the next field. 
The next day, I went to get him out the field and he rushed out of the the gate and then walked like a lamb to the stable. Taking him back he anticipated me taking the headcollar off and just yanked off full pelt into the field. I contacted previous owners who said that this had been a problem in the past because he had stood on electric tape but they had sorted it along time ago. 
We have tried walking him down with treats etc but itâ€™s getting worse not better. 
Yesterday, he pulled away from my daughter (sheâ€™s very experienced not a lightweight like me ðŸ˜€) in the field before his, he gives absolutely no notice, walking at your side with head low and relaxed and then just rockets off. 
Iâ€™m at a loss to know what to do, apart from this he is lovely but I feel this behaviour is dangerous. One of the fields we walk through to get to the horse field has a fishing pond and is used for touring caravans from Easter onwards, so this pulling away and tanking off down the field is not only unacceptable it is a danger to people who may be sat around the pond etc. 
Although we paid outright for him we have a months trial period so I donâ€™t know whether to accept he isnâ€™t suitable for us and return him or am I not giving him long enough to settle. 
TIA


----------



## Red-1 (28 December 2018)

I would get someone in to help you with just this. I would also put a bit and lunge rein on. If he rushes forwards the person can teach you to turn that into a circle and he can be controlled and worked, brought back and worked some more. It will become not about getting him to the field, but about working him. He will soon want to just stroll and not have to work. 

You have 2 weeks left on the trial. I would tell people which area you are in so someone can recommend someone who is good at explaining how to read/control a horse on the ground, and help you.

This is not unusual behaviour for a new horse.


----------



## Kayea (28 December 2018)

Red-Nose said:



			I would get someone in to help you with just this. I would also put a bit and lunge rein on. If he rushes forwards the person can teach you to turn that into a circle and he can be controlled and worked, brought back and worked some more. It will become not about getting him to the field, but about working him. He will soon want to just stroll and not have to work.

You have 2 weeks left on the trial. I would tell people which area you are in so someone can recommend someone who is good at explaining how to read/control a horse on the ground, and help you.

This is not unusual behaviour for a new horse.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for your response ðŸ˜€ the previous owners have agreed today to come and see him tomorrow afternoon and so we will see what they say about his behaviour. I have thought about walking him in his bridle or possibly investing in a dually headcollar


----------



## dogatemysalad (28 December 2018)

Not sure about how your fields are, but this may be a temporary problem through the winter when he's hungry and anticipating his hay net or feed. Could you put his headcollar on without the leadrope until you reach the yard ? The pond shouldn't be a problem if he knows it's there. Let him follow you or even canter off ahead, until he reaches the gate. Its safer than trying to hang on to him. When the grazing season starts, he won't be as desperate to get to the stable.


----------



## Kayea (28 December 2018)

Thank you, itâ€™s not going upto the stable really thatâ€™s the problem. He is bad to get out the field as itâ€™s sectioned off with electric tape and he rushes through as we open the fenced off section. He then walks like a lamb to the stable to be groomed etc, good as gold in there but then walking back to the field (they live out) he has started pulling off in the field before his and tanking off to the gate. I feel like he is rushing to get back to the other horses in the field but I have never had this problem with our other horses. They walk down through two fields, yes sometimes they pull but with an elbow near their neck and their head turned towards me usually stops that,  I then always turn them towards the gate once we are through it to take their headcollars off but with him thereâ€™s no chance. The moment you put your hand up to touch his headcollar he bombs off.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (28 December 2018)

I would definitely lead him in a bridle until you get advice from the previous owners.  It does sound as if he might have an issue with electric fencing but he must learn not to rush away from you.  You might need to rethink your fencing/gates arrangements, if he is genuinely frightened and apart from this problem he is what you want.


----------



## Kayea (28 December 2018)

Yes I will definitely use a bridle as I think that will be safer. 
So the meadow that the horses are in during winter is approx 15 acres sectioned off into smaller paddocks with electric tape. We donâ€™t own the land we pay diy livery so thereâ€™s not really much that I can do about how the field is sectioned off unfortunately. I have sat watching him in the field today for a while and he is stood very close to the tape grazing so Iâ€™m not so sure how scared he is


----------



## Starzaan (28 December 2018)

I would stick a chifney on to lead to the field. Much quicker to take off than a bridle.


----------



## Kayea (28 December 2018)

My other problem is that once we get him to the field he takes off with whatever he has on. Iâ€™ve never used a chifney before. Once heâ€™s bogged off to the other end of the field heâ€™s happy for me to walk upto him and take headcollars etc off ðŸ™„
Iâ€™m not going to lie, heâ€™s made me very nervous of leading him and I know that in itself will pass to him.


----------



## Starzaan (28 December 2018)

Kayea said:



			My other problem is that once we get him to the field he takes off with whatever he has on. Iâ€™ve never used a chifney before. Once heâ€™s bogged off to the other end of the field heâ€™s happy for me to walk upto him and take headcollars etc off ðŸ™„
Iâ€™m not going to lie, heâ€™s made me very nervous of leading him and I know that in itself will pass to him.
		
Click to expand...

There is no way he will be able to get away from you with a chifney in his gob.


----------



## Kayea (28 December 2018)

Do you think this is a problem that can be solved though?  Never had one do it before. 
Iâ€™m happy to do groundwork etc but as he is still on a trial basis I need to know if once they start these tricks do they usually continue? 
Iâ€™m really hoping itâ€™s just that he hasnâ€™t settled in properly or feeling a bit stressed but as previous owners had the same then Iâ€™m unsure.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (28 December 2018)

I would see what the previous owner says/does with him before even beginning to come to a decision.  Really none of us can tell you what will happen because we can't see you with him.  Horses do take advantage in a new home, if they get the chance, they are testing the boundaries.  In your position I would have 2 people leading him, at least one with a lungeline, so that he can't get away but that might not be possible for you.  There are allsorts of 'outside the box' remedies but what you can do depends on your situation and your own experience.

Sometimes (and I have no idea whether this is the case for your horse or not), they are not frightened of the tape per se but are worried by an electric tape gate being opened/closed, especially if they have been caught by one before.


----------



## Kayea (28 December 2018)

Very true, I will know more tomorrow. 
Thanks everyone for your replies x


----------



## splashgirl45 (28 December 2018)

if you decide to put a bridle on i would have his headcollar on first so you can hold on to him and get the bit out of his mouth when you are in the field...  just use the headpiece and bit with no browband or noseband to make it easier. i would also use a lunge line so he cant get completely away from you...


----------



## Kayea (28 December 2018)

Thank you, i will follow all the advice, much appreciated x


----------



## Kayea (30 December 2018)

Previous owners came out yesterday and typically he walked out of the field fine, however taking him back he threw his head up and pulled out of her hands too. 
In one sense, I was pleased he showed the same behaviour as with us. She fetched him back and walked him through again, to which he tried to do it again but she kept hold of him. Several more walk through and a pocket full of treats for positive reinforcement and he stood still to unclip (although then took off like a rocket.) 
I am going to give him a week of practising in and out the gates using the advice Iâ€™ve been given before I make a final decision on whether he is right for me. 
Thanks again for all the advice.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (30 December 2018)

While you are considering what to do, remember that there is a compromise with almost all horses.  If your only problem with this one is what you have described, I would be prepared to lead him in a bridle forever, if necessary.


----------



## Kayea (30 December 2018)

You have almost read my mind. I have been stressing myself as to what I should do and Iâ€™ve given myself a huge kick up the backside and a talking too. I can sort this if I put the work in and Iâ€™m attached to him already. Iâ€™ve just ordered a bunch of second hand Kelly Marks books on confidence and partnership and Iâ€™m preparing for the long haul. 
Thank you ðŸ˜Š


----------



## splashgirl45 (30 December 2018)

just to make you feel better, my friend bought a traditional cob who was perfect in every way BUT you couldnt take her to the field in a headcollar as she would pull away as soon as she saw a bit of grass.  the previous owner told her that this was her only fault and she was right.  my friend has had her for ten years and always puts a bit in to lead her to and from the field.  its a bit of a pain but she is an angel in the bridle and otherwise she has been perfect, so if that is the only problem with your boy its not the end of the world if you have to use a bridle....i would try everything else first though...


----------



## Mrs. Jingle (30 December 2018)

Very good advice from everybody but I would not recommend you use a chifney on your horse if you have no prior experience with using one, it can be a dangerous disaster if you and he haven't been trained in correct use and respect of the bit. 

And be very aware when you do let him go that as he gallops away from you you get out of his rear end very quickly, some of them can do an impressive buck and kick out with exuberance and if they catch you it will be nasty.

He does sound perfect for you though in every other way so i would also persevere and if you cant cure him as such you can be inventive and work your around it to make it less stressful and dangerous for him and you. With stroppy cobs I have always worked a lot on groundwork and in particular the moment they try to drag me anywhere they are all taught to back up immediately, and any suggestion of flying me like a kite they are made to work further and further backwards, it usually cures them fairly quickly IME. Good luck!


----------



## Kayea (30 December 2018)

Thank you for your comments. 
I agree that if I have to use a bridle to walk him down then thatâ€™s not the end of the world. 
I donâ€™t want to use a chifney as I have never used one and I agree that if used in the wrong hands they can probably do more harm than good. Thatâ€™s not to say they wouldnâ€™t work but I donâ€™t feel I am equipped to use one. 
I have decided to order a Dually headcollar. 
Today I went down to the field armed with a pocketful of treats, I led him to the gate and made him stand... he then got a treat. I managed to walk him through the gate turn around and straight back in with no running off. I know this is a small step but itâ€™s a start. I will then work my way to taking him through the other gates before I try them all in one go from the stable. 
I felt better about it today so onwards and upwards.


----------



## splashgirl45 (30 December 2018)

i would say make sure you know exactly how to use a dually as used incorrectly your problem may get worse...also never tie up with the lead rope on the bit that tightens as they can really panic if it gets tight and they cant get away...


----------



## Pearlsasinger (30 December 2018)

Kayea said:



			Thank you for your comments.
I agree that if I have to use a bridle to walk him down then thatâ€™s not the end of the world.
I donâ€™t want to use a chifney as I have never used one and I agree that if used in the wrong hands they can probably do more harm than good. Thatâ€™s not to say they wouldnâ€™t work but I donâ€™t feel I am equipped to use one.
I have decided to order a Dually headcollar.
Today I went down to the field armed with a pocketful of treats, I led him to the gate and made him stand... he then got a treat. I managed to walk him through the gate turn around and straight back in with no running off. I know this is a small step but itâ€™s a start. I will then work my way to taking him through the other gates before I try them all in one go from the stable.
I felt better about it today so onwards and upwards.
		
Click to expand...


That is good news!  I should simply carry on with your plan, without any fancy gadgets and definitely no Chifney - they need very experienced hands.


----------



## Kayea (30 December 2018)

Thanks, we have a Dually for one of my daughters horses to help load him but itâ€™s too big for Lenny. We usually use it as a normal headcollar and just attach to the pressure part if and when needed.


----------

